# Fishing Rod Build/Repair Trade for HVAC Repair



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I will consider trading custom fishing rod build or repair for someone to repair my heater/air conditioner.

Same for someone to stop that damned drip in my hotwater side of my kitchen sink. 

C2


----------

